
TMobile Calling Outage - mc_
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/15/t-mobile-calling-outage/
======
montroser
> One wire report says Level 3, a major fiber network backbone that cell
> networks rely on for routing calls and message, is experiencing an outage,
> which may point to why other companies are also struggling.

How common is it for major telcom companies to rely on third parties like this
for routing calls?

~~~
MuffinFlavored
I'd argue at that point that "the major telecom company" isn't so major and
the "third party" is the more "major" company. :P

------
ThePowerOfFuet
Cookie wall. No thanks.

